# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Flood in Saint-Petersburg (fun)

## SAn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPzSfccqANE (please watch to the end) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7RJUHqmzYFU

----------

